# LG Viewty (KU990) security



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

i wanna know if its possible to set my LG KU990 to ask for a pin code every time someone tries to access messages or files like videos and pictures.. 
i know i can lock the entire phone but thats no good.. i'm wondering if theres a way to specifically ask for a code to open just particular things. also the way i can lock it, i have to go to phone settings and security and whatnot to make it happen every time.. then put in a security code to unlock.. i just want what most phones can do and require a simple pin for different things
thats all. cheers


----------

